# 750g room is finally finished



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

I've been in the new house for over a year now and my basement is finally finished, except for the flooring. That's next years project. For now I have my bar, my fridge, my couch, my t.v, my bathroom, and of course my tank. It came a long way since I first moved in. Last year I just worried about enclosing the tank and this year I finished the rest of the basement. Let me know what you think.

Here's what I started with


















http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...cmd=si&img=1724

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...cmd=si&img=1728

And the bar area

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...cmd=si&img=1725

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...cmd=si&img=1727

And of course a couple of the fish

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...cmd=si&img=1729

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...cmd=si&img=1730

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...cmd=si&img=1731

My next project is working on the interior of the tank. I have to order some industrial grade gridwork for the bottom. As you can see it's not holding the weight of the rocks to well. Once thats in place I can finally decorate.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

wow stick everything looks sweet, your basements huge


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

very impressive


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

did you build that tank? my uncle is looking to make a 500-1000 gallon for some small & large mouth bass.


----------



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

Great job ! the basement looks like the perfect place to hang out and relax. Awesome tank too ! Can't beat a monster pygo shoal.







Nice piraya in the last picture, what size? a 12er?


----------



## goodbar (Mar 9, 2003)

That is awesome did you do all that work by yourself?


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

wow..completely different place from when i saw it...looks amazing. Tank of course is incredible as always...no love for the brandti though?...hes damn nice too, dont see many people wit a brandti that big


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

wow... you have one heck of a setup, it looks great!


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks everybody. I worked my ass off on it and went over-budget but everything was done right and it turned out perfect. Next winter I'll get the tile done on the floor and Hopefully have enough $ left-over for the big screen HD tv. If not the tv will have to wait another year. I should have the basement and the interior of the tank DONE-DONE in the next 3 or 4 years. I'll be here for the rest of my life so I'm in no hurry. I want to take my time and do it right so I can sit down and chill without worrying about what I have to fix next. When the room and the tank are complete I plan on having a p-fury party if anyone is interested in the area. My biggest pygo's have to be pushing 14" by now so by the time I have this party there should be some pretty impressive fish in that tank. My biggest fish is a tern that's not even 3 yrs old yet followed closely by three cariba that I picked up at about not quite 4" almost 4 yrs ago. These fish have a lot of growing to do yet. If anyone in the area is passing through and wants to check it out let me know. You're more than welcome to stop. It would be nice to cill out with someone who actually knew what piranhas are all about.

To answer a few questions.
I got the tank from tenecor. I didn't build it myself. They let you make your own modifications but that about it.

The piraya in the picture I would say is all of 12". I bought him at 2" with the terns when they were dime size. The terns grew way faster but the pirayas are growing at a more consistant rate. The terns shot right up from day one. I think the big one was pushing 13" when he was a year and a half. The big tern grew very little in the last year. He did most of his growing in a 75g with 6 other pygos. I used the 75g for my growing tank while we built the house. I didn't think those fish were gonna grow that fast. These fish have only been in this tank for about a year and 2 months.
The pirayas fell way behing the terns at first but the pirayas are growing at a more consistant rate. I think the piraya I have in the picture is gonna be a monster. The fish that I think benefitted most from the big tank so far are the caribas. They all really put on some size no matter what size they were. The big ones really put on some mass and the lttle ones sprout up in a hurry. It just really seams to be cariba friendly for some reason. This is one of the first times I really had time to talk since I started this project so excuse me if I'm babbling.

goodbar: It basically took me this whole year of sitting down there and looking around to picture exactly how I wanted it. I actually went back and forth on how I wanted the bar to look til the night before we built it. I can't take all the credit for it because I did get help from my father-in-law and his brother. His brother is on disability so he was bored and just wanted to get out of the house. He was a huge help. He would usually come over about 9 am and we would work till about 5 pm when my father-in-law came over and him and I would work til about 9. That's why I haven't been around this winter. Hopefully I get a little more time on the board before I start the deck.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Beautiful basement and nice ass fish.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice hearing from you stick great info and good luck with future projects


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Stick,

That is an impressing entirety. And even more of that when you get the interior ready.

Have you given a thought of putting there some Mangrove roots (really big one mimicing a growing tree) or some big pond plants like big sturdy lily pads?

Regards,


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Very nice stick. Enjoy seeing more pics of the tank when youget it redone. What are you using for filtration? Do you have a link to this tenecor I can check out? I might want a big tank like that someday.


----------



## souljah (May 27, 2005)

wow very impressive tank and lounge room







just was wondering what are the dimension on the tank??..


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

WOW sickest setup i have seen


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice tank Stick and great to see some updated pics of the whole project basement. Looks good.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

harrykaa said:


> Stick,
> 
> That is an impressing entirety. And even more of that when you get the interior ready.
> 
> ...


I'm still looking for the perfect piece of driftwood. Something very large and rooty. Mangrove would be nice but I assume also pricey. I thought about lily pads but right now I don't think I have enough light. I still might give it a try this summer. Right now I have a very large peice of some coral like rock. It's all honeycombed with crystals around the rings. I don't know exactly what it is but it looks sweet. It will make an awsome convict hotel when I can get it in there.

As far as the tenecor question, I think you can just do a search for tenecor.com. The tank is 10' long, 4'wide and 30" tall. Thanks again for the comments.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I have one word for that-AMAZING!!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

great job....glad this could be my 100th post.....that is very creative....


----------



## Ricaracing (Jan 11, 2006)

No words...


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

very nice. i hope someday i can have a set up just like that.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

what can i say but great basment and a beautiful tank, wish i could fit 1 in that size, shame i dont have a basement tut i may have 2 knock afew walls down, well done anyways it looks gr8 lovely fish nice bar im impressed


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Very impressive!


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks again guys. Like I said, if anyone is ever in the area, stop in and check it out. Pics don't do it justice. This is the only thing I ever dreamed about having, that I actually have. I have to show it off :laugh:


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey man I'm in chicago and will be happy to come to any party you throw. I'll have a bottle of jack in one hand and a big Koi in the other. Awsome setup defiently what every person on this site dreams about.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

what comes before part b- part =a







haha man


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thats awesome man!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

amazing. Someday I'll have a tank like that (hopefully).


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Very nice stick. Enjoy seeing more pics of the tank when youget it redone. What are you using for filtration? Do you have a link to this tenecor I can check out? I might want a big tank like that someday.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

PiranhaStein said:


> Hey man I'm in chicago and will be happy to come to any party you throw. I'll have a bottle of jack in one hand and a big Koi in the other. Awsome setup defiently what every person on this site dreams about.


Any time man. I'll post the "grand opening" bash well in advance so if anyone is intersted they can hold the date. It's always cool when you meet p-fury members in person so you can finally put a face on the person. I met a few people through fish sales and actually got to be pretty decent friends with a couple of them. It would be sweet if I could get a bunch of people together. Everyone I've met so far seems to be pretty cool.

If your ever in the area and just want to stop in and kick it with few drinks, drop me a line. I'm always up for that.







Check out all of my old pics. You can probably find a beer can in almost every picture if you look hard enough. It's kinda like a "where's waldo?"


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

ahh where's waldo it takes me back, making me feel stupid for buying a book and going through it in 15 minutes.

Yeah i've had the same experience just meeting one member when I bought my tank. He was a really cool guy and if everyone else on here is as cool as him then it would be one heck of a party. But I bet after a couple of cases and bottles that people would be like No my p is the meanest mother fukr. LOL but it's better then fighting over women.

Hey I will defeinitly come up during this summer as I like to go up there for vacations golfing and fishing and such.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

great tank, to bad it has piranhas in it


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

Tibs said:


> great tank, to bad it has piranhas in it


Boo that man BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

:rant

To bad your in this forum..

Burnnnnnn...


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

PiranhaStein said:


> great tank, to bad it has piranhas in it


Boo that man BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

:rant

To bad your in this forum..

Burnnnnnn...
[/quote]

about 2 months after you see that feeding your piranhas is nearly the only fun activity and behavoir that you can see out of them, you will soon turn to cichlids. More advanced individuals yet, as such as me, will turn to livebearers, plecos, and peaceful fish. Soon young grasshopper your piranhas lose their lust.

In this hobby we are searching for the fish that we truly could own the rest of our lives. The species we love to own. You youngins, you are just in petty lust with piranhas and wrapped up with the height of aggression.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Tibs said:


> great tank, to bad it has piranhas in it


Boo that man BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

:rant

To bad your in this forum..

Burnnnnnn...
[/quote]

about 2 months after you see that feeding your piranhas is nearly the only fun activity and behavoir that you can see out of them, you will soon turn to cichlids. More advanced individuals yet, as such as me, will turn to livebearers, plecos, and peaceful fish. Soon young grasshopper your piranhas lose their lust.

In this hobby we are searching for the fish that we truly could own the rest of our lives. The species we love to own. You youngins, you are just in petty lust with piranhas and wrapped up with the height of aggression.
[/quote]

You gotta be fuckin' kiddin' me dude. I just turned 35 in Jan. and I've owned piranhas since I was 16. I wanted to get some since I was 12 but my mom wouldn't let me. When you say we are searching for fish we can own the rest of our lives.......What the hell do you think I built this tank for? Cichlids don't need 10' to be able to "spread their wings" An 18" piraya does. 
I built my house around my fishtank, and the size of my tank was based on the size my pygos could potentially reach and the size tank that I could fit in the designated area. I specifically picked out the floor plan to my house so I could fit this tank in there and it wasn't just because I wanted a big tank..... it was because I wanted big piranhas in my big tank. 
Ive been on a couple different piranha sites in the last 5 yrs, and there are alot of people that come and go, obviously you are one that will go..... and we'll miss you dearly







. The people that have it, know it, and the people that try it and don't like it.....so be it. But don't diss the people that live it. You obviously aint one of us so go play with your cichlids. If you really had the passion you'd realize it's not all about the kill, it's about the power and the interaction. These fish have their own social structure, it's survival of the fittest, and they have the ability to execute whoever they see unfit. Cichlids can't do that.. I love my p's for many reasons. More than I care to get into with you right now.
I'm not totally against cichlids. I plan to add some convicts to the tank as soon as I can get their hotel in. I love the whole biotope theory and I've done it before, I just ran out of space as my fish got bigger. Convicts are very intelegent fish and I have high hopes of them co-existing with my p's. Weather they make it or not is up to them. I'm gonna provide them with the optimal environment to survive with my p's. 
I'll be around til I'm old and gray so you can keep track of my progress if it interests you. Good luck with the cichlids :rasp:

I'm sure there are plenty of other places where your comments will be accepted, why don't you focus your attention there?


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Stick said:


> great tank, to bad it has piranhas in it


Boo that man BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

:rant

To bad your in this forum..

Burnnnnnn...
[/quote]

about 2 months after you see that feeding your piranhas is nearly the only fun activity and behavoir that you can see out of them, you will soon turn to cichlids. More advanced individuals yet, as such as me, will turn to livebearers, plecos, and peaceful fish. Soon young grasshopper your piranhas lose their lust.

In this hobby we are searching for the fish that we truly could own the rest of our lives. The species we love to own. You youngins, you are just in petty lust with piranhas and wrapped up with the height of aggression.
[/quote]

You gotta be fuckin' kiddin' me dude. I just turned 35 in Jan. and I've owned piranhas since I was 16. I wanted to get some since I was 12 but my mom wouldn't let me. When you say we are searching for fish we can own the rest of our lives.......What the hell do you think I built this tank for? Cichlids don't need 10' to be able to "spread their wings" An 18" piraya does. 
I built my house around my fishtank, and the size of my tank was based on the size my pygos could potentially reach and the size tank that I could fit in the designated area. I specifically picked out the floor plan to my house so I could fit this tank in there and it wasn't just because I wanted a big tank..... it was because I wanted big piranhas in my big tank. 
Ive been on a couple different piranha sites in the last 5 yrs, and there are alot of people that come and go, obviously you are one that will go..... and we'll miss you dearly







.  The people that have it, know it, and the people that try it and don't like it.....so be it. But don't diss the people that live it. You obviously aint one of us so go play with your cichlids. If you really had the passion you'd realize it's not all about the kill, it's about the power and the interaction. These fish have their own social structure, it's survival of the fittest, and they have the ability to execute whoever they see unfit. Cichlids can't do that.. I love my p's for many reasons. More than I care to get into with you right now.
I'm not totally against cichlids. I plan to add some convicts to the tank as soon as I can get their hotel in. I love the whole biotope theory and I've done it before, I just ran out of space as my fish got bigger. Convicts are very intelegent fish and I have high hopes of them co-existing with my p's. Weather they make it or not is up to them. I'm gonna provide them with the optimal environment to survive with my p's. 
I'll be around til I'm old and gray so you can keep track of my progress if it interests you. Good luck with the cichlids :rasp:

I'm sure there are plenty of other places where your comments will be accepted, why don't you focus your attention there?
[/quote]

I agree, you have alot of kids on this site that will get tired quickly. I'm 31 and had Ps for 10 yrs. I had south american and african cichlids and they didn't do it for me. My Ps are always up for discussions when I have poeple over, they can't believe I have wild Ps.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Wow Tibs,

Not very mature comment on Sticks achievements from your part.
Stick has really done a big job very apparently with only goal to keep big Pygocentrus Piranhas.

That tank really is way too large for any Cichlid, no matter dovii or anything else.
Of course this is not to say that Cichlids would not be just as interesting. For some people they are the only ones.

Still, in Piranha-Fury you will find many people who are very experienced Piranha keepers.
Sure there are also young men, who want to have a look at aggressive blood-thirsty fighting Piranhas. And yet some of them will become experienced Piranha keepers.

Regards,


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Who even brought cichlids into this topic? Isnt the topic about sticks 750 gallon tank?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Tibs said:


> great tank, to bad it has piranhas in it


Boo that man BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

:rant

To bad your in this forum..

Burnnnnnn...
[/quote]

about 2 months after you see that feeding your piranhas is nearly the only fun activity and behavoir that you can see out of them, you will soon turn to cichlids. More







*advanced individuals yet, as such as me,*







will turn to livebearers, plecos, and peaceful fish. Soon young grasshopper your piranhas lose their lust.

In this hobby we are searching for the fish that we truly could own the rest of our lives. The species we love to own. You youngins, you are just in petty lust with piranhas and wrapped up with the height of aggression.
[/quote]

Weren't you the kid who purchased large fish and smashed them into way too small of tanks just a few months ago? Like shoving 12 inch fish into 30-55 gallon tanks? Can't remember the exact details, but I do remember your tanks.

And no offense man, I've been into piranhas since I've been into fish keeping which may only be a few years, but its definately longer than you have been. I enjoy piranhas over any other fish. Yes there are some other nice fish out there, but its all a matter of opinion which fish you want/like to keep.

By the way, back on topic. Stick the tank looks great. Can't wait to see those guys grow more and more. How much do you feed them and how often?


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Good idea, lets get back on topic. 
They usually eat about a pound every night otherwise it's a couple pounds every other night. Their main staple diet consists of panfish, mostly bluegills. During deer hunting season they eat a lot of venison. I ask all of my friends to save freezer burned meat when they clean out their freezers so they get a variety of red meat throughout the year. I usually give a red meat feeding either once a week or once every other week depending on the availability of the red meat.
Like I said before. These fish are basically babies. They have a lot of growing to do yet. It will really be an impressive site in about 5 years or so.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Stick said:


> Good idea, lets get back on topic.
> They usually eat about a pound every night otherwise it's a couple pounds every other night. Their main staple diet consists of panfish, mostly bluegills. During deer hunting season they eat a lot of venison. I ask all of my friends to save freezer burned meat when they clean out their freezers so they get a variety of red meat throughout the year. I usually give a red meat feeding either once a week or once every other week depending on the availability of the red meat.
> Like I said before. These fish are basically babies. They have a lot of growing to do yet. It will really be an impressive site in about 5 years or so.


You got that right.


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

gr8 work


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

That is incredible!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ok, well, not to be a dick or anything, because i think the tank looks amazing, and will look amazing with p's in it, but you state that p's have the power to execute any being they see unfit in the tank...well, i've seen a 10" midas absolutely destroy 3 8" red bellies, and ive seen a cichlid tank full of fish 100x meaner than any piranha would ever hope to be. piranhas are not the heavyweight boxers of the amazon, they're cool because they have teeth. they're relatively inactive, it is very cool to watch them eat, and there are some amazingly beautiful colors in certain species, but if you're looking for a tank where every inhabitant in it will strike at you as soon as you touch the water, you're going to want to investigate larger cichlids and arowanas.

that aside, your tank does look amazing, and i love it when people actually DO build a gigantic setup and dedicate it to piranhas. there arent many around. and trust me, they'll be a way bigger talking point when they're 12 inches and up. hehe.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> ok, well, not to be a dick or anything, because i think the tank looks amazing, and will look amazing with p's in it, but you state that p's have the power to execute any being they see unfit in the tank...well, i've seen a 10" midas absolutely destroy 3 8" red bellies, and ive seen a cichlid tank full of fish 100x meaner than any piranha would ever hope to be. piranhas are not the heavyweight boxers of the amazon, they're cool because they have teeth. they're relatively inactive, it is very cool to watch them eat, and there are some amazingly beautiful colors in certain species, but if you're looking for a tank where every inhabitant in it will strike at you as soon as you touch the water, you're going to want to investigate larger cichlids and arowanas.
> 
> that aside, your tank does look amazing, and i love it when people actually DO build a gigantic setup and dedicate it to piranhas. there arent many around. and trust me, they'll be a way bigger talking point when they're 12 inches and up. hehe.


I know you're not trying to be a dick and I'm not either so excuse me if this comes out wrong. I've owned p's for 19 yrs now and that's been a constant 19yrs, no breaks and I don't think I've had less than 3 for the last 16 of those years. For the majority, I've had over 10. I think I know what piranhas are about by now. I never said I'm looking for a fish that's gonna strike something as soon as soon as it hits the water. That's not what it's about for me. I have to admit, that's why I was first interested in them 19 yrs ago but I think after all this time I've realized that's not the case. I just love them for what they are as a specimen. 
I said earlier , in a p tank it is the survival of the fittest and they have the ability to execute any fish they see unfit. In the cases you are talking about, it sounds like the p's weren't the "fittest". I guarantee you if you put a 10" midas in my tank he will not be the "fittest". If you put a 18" bass in my tank right now he would probably survive because he is superior to my p's right now but if I put that same bass in the tank when my fish are maxed out, he's toast. 
Why don't you try putting 4- 10" midas in with 4- 10" piranhas and see what happens. I'm sorry, I've loved p's since day one and that's the only route I'll ever take. It's not for the myth and the legend, I've owned them long enough to know that's not true. I love them for the fish they actually are.
What I don't understand is why you cichlid lovers keep gettin on my back. If you like cichlids that's fine. My passion lies with p's just like your's lies with cichlids. "To each his own". I know what p's are all about and I got this tank to fullfill their needs. If you want to preach cichlids go to the proper forum. Piranhas is all this tank will ever see. Good luck with your cichlids


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

Stick said:


> ok, well, not to be a dick or anything, because i think the tank looks amazing, and will look amazing with p's in it, but you state that p's have the power to execute any being they see unfit in the tank...well, i've seen a 10" midas absolutely destroy 3 8" red bellies, and ive seen a cichlid tank full of fish 100x meaner than any piranha would ever hope to be. piranhas are not the heavyweight boxers of the amazon, they're cool because they have teeth. they're relatively inactive, it is very cool to watch them eat, and there are some amazingly beautiful colors in certain species, but if you're looking for a tank where every inhabitant in it will strike at you as soon as you touch the water, you're going to want to investigate larger cichlids and arowanas.
> 
> that aside, your tank does look amazing, and i love it when people actually DO build a gigantic setup and dedicate it to piranhas. there arent many around. and trust me, they'll be a way bigger talking point when they're 12 inches and up. hehe.


I know you're not trying to be a dick and I'm not either so excuse me if this comes out wrong. I've owned p's for 19 yrs now and that's been a constant 19yrs, no breaks and I don't think I've had less than 3 for the last 16 of those years. For the majority, I've had over 10. I think I know what piranhas are about by now. I never said I'm looking for a fish that's gonna strike something as soon as soon as it hits the water. That's not what it's about for me. I have to admit, that's why I was first interested in them 19 yrs ago but I think after all this time I've realized that's not the case. I just love them for what they are as a specimen. 
I said earlier , in a p tank it is the survival of the fittest and they have the ability to execute any fish they see unfit. In the cases you are talking about, it sounds like the p's weren't the "fittest". I guarantee you if you put a 10" midas in my tank he will not be the "fittest". If you put a 18" bass in my tank right now he would probably survive because he is superior to my p's right now but if I put that same bass in the tank when my fish are maxed out, he's toast. 
Why don't you try putting 4- 10" midas in with 4- 10" piranhas and see what happens. I'm sorry, I've loved p's since day one and that's the only route I'll ever take. It's not for the myth and the legend, I've owned them long enough to know that's not true. I love them for the fish they actually are.
What I don't understand is why you cichlid lovers keep gettin on my back. If you like cichlids that's fine. My passion lies with p's just like your's lies with cichlids. "To each his own". I know what p's are all about and I got this tank to fullfill their needs. If you want to preach cichlids go to the proper forum. Piranhas is all this tank will ever see. Good luck with your cichlids








[/quote]






















...thats definately one for all the piranha owners out there


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm trying to setup a cohabitat tank with my 120. I'm going to put some african cichlids in there with a divider cut on a 45 Degree angle and cover it with moss. Cut quarter size holes in it and hopefully my blue johanni and yellow guys will figure out to go when food is low.

You would need a million cichlids to fill his tank, I think it is a nice compramise, the only other setup would be salt and who wants that, nobody reading this.

This is another hijack of thread but I love how any p lives and dies by survival of the fittest, saying that and soon to be hated, I always thought it would be cool for people with different types of P or the same (Rhom v rhom) and see who had the meaner fish. They are bilt to kill let them do what they do without any fear of losing anything. Throw em in the same tank and you can get one out if it gets really bad if you wanted. Sortof like c*ck fighting. Whatever i've been drinking.

But cichlid guys get lost, yeah they eat and come up to the tank as soon as i drop food, but that's not what it is all about, yeah my blue johanni is tough for being trapped with 3 4" p's in a 22 gallon, but by now means will any cichlid can match the sheer aggressivness and power of a 17" Rhom.

And if I had a tank of that size P's would be the center peice, whatever was tough enough to survive with would be invited.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

thats sick!!!


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

Tibs said:


> great tank, to bad it has piranhas in it


hey way off topic but....is that a yamaha symbol? its upside down??? reason??? maybe cause your young?.....just kidding, I just wanted to say. I am so impressed and understand the passion stick has...and I will get my sassy ass to where he lives and bring all us canadian's to his house, cause life without passion just sucks. anyways....just had to get that off my boobs


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

What up Stick!?!?!
It's been awesome watching your basement evolve into what you envisioned. I can't wait to see the tank scaped-out! If I'm ever in your neck of the woods I'll have to drop by.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Hey, everyone's welcome, even canadians







( just kidding.) Just drop me a line.
Thanks for all the praise everyone. It really means alot after all the hard work I put into this project. The real treat will be in a few years when everything is right where I want it and I can just kick back and enjoy


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

damn stick, that tank is absolutely stunning, I dream that one day i can have a tank like that.

oh and to all you piranha haters, Not only does my 11" Rhom have more color and personality than most cichlids, he will eat your cichlid too. I'm not just stating this, i have people who can back me up. And I'm not saying that cichlids are garbage, because i own several. But just face the facts people, Cichlids can not jaw lock with a piranha lol.


----------



## HomeRecker3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Now thats what i call a FISH TANK! That looks awesome. Keep us updated with pics!


----------

